
Google CEO Eric Schmidt Sees No Need to Quit Apple Board - aj
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20090710/schmidt-3/?mod=ATD_rss
======
quizbiz
I think Apple and Google make a very interesting partnership. Scary for such
big companies to be developing business together but they are very
complimentary as I see it. Google is to web as Apple is to hardware?

------
nir
[http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2009/07/dear-eric-youre-
dead-t...](http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2009/07/dear-eric-youre-dead-to-
me.html) ;)

------
andylei
apple isn't in the netbook business, so it may not be a conflict of interest

